# XP drivers needed for E system EI 3103



## sanaarbaz (Mar 8, 2009)

hi i have 2 problem s 
1st
i have a E system EI 3103 and i don't know who is the manufacturer is so that i can go to the appropriate site







2nd 
my PC is compatible with a wireless connection but i don't have it, and i don't know where to download it from. i downloaded be4 but then something happened with my pc so i had to reinstall my window vista and my wireless connection was gone so was my voice and CD driver. can u tell me where to get it from. if you need any other info please get in touch with me


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Wasn't too hard of a Google search.
http://support.thetechguys.com/layo...&CatID={5b3492df-9c8f-4a3d-9477-4432ab7f8069}


----------



## sanaarbaz (Mar 8, 2009)

hi thanks you sent me info and downloads but they were for vista i dont have that i have window xp cna u send me again


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I almost missed seeing your thread titled "1". So I changed it; hope you don't mind.

Did this come with Vista Home Basic? Do you know if XP drivers were ever developed for it?

By the way *Squashman *may have thought you had Vista because in your first post you said, "i had to reinstall my window vista."


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
I couldn't tell you what I was thinking yesterday let alone 1 month ago. All I can say is Google search like everyone else will have to do.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Here is a good thread I found on another forum.
http://www.conceptex.co.uk/showthread.php?p=476


----------

